

EBay Now: Products delivered from phone to door in as little as an hour - kmano8
https://now.ebay.com/

======
ars
"eBay Now is live in San Francisco and parts of New York City. Other markets
coming soon"

And bizarrely enough it's iPhone only - not even desktop access! Talk about
cutting out almost all of your market!

I mean if you are getting a delivery you are probably home, not out somewhere.

